
Ask HN: Good books for the young software engineer? - hackersnooze
I have a CS degree and have been working for a year, but there&#x27;s still gaps in my knowledge. I&#x27;ve been reading Designing Data-Intensive Applications recently and love the mix of theory and practice. Any book recommendations on other topics like networking, web servers, or the like?
======
guohuang
I have 5 cs book recommendation that every developer should read. (just posted
today)

[https://toptalkedbooks.com/articles/w22ksA/books-young-
softw...](https://toptalkedbooks.com/articles/w22ksA/books-young-software-
engineers-should-read)

------
hwtan
The Pragmatic Programmer: From Journeyman to Master
[https://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Programmer-Journeyman-
Maste...](https://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Programmer-Journeyman-
Master/dp/020161622X)

This book seems to be a classic for programmers.

------
LeonB
I like 'Code Complete'

